# حاله بين الحياه والموت صلوا ارجوكم



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*صلوا من اجل حادث اليم بالاسكندريه لاخونا كيرلس لانو بحاله خطيره جدا جدا جدا وعمل عمليات كتير اوي شال فيها الطحال والمراره وعاملين فتيل علي الكبد  ومحتاج لنقل دم كتير اوي وهو الان في حاله خطيره وفي العنايه المركزه وهيعمل ومحتاج عمليات تاني ارجوكي صلولو من اجل المسيح والشهيد العطيم مرقريوس ابو سيفين يتمجد باسمه لشفيه يقول الرب المحتاجين الي الشفاء الرب شفاهم يارب ابنك يارب بيتالم انت قادر تحس بيه وترحمه من اجل الامه اكسيوس فليوباتير مرقوريوس  صلوات العذراء والقديسين يارب يايسوع *​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/855/25627072yi9.gif


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

فيلوباتير مرقوريوس الشهيد أو أبو سيفين 


لمــــــــاذا لُقِِب بأبوسيفين ؟؟؟


مرقوريوس، كما لْقب بأبي سيفين لأنه ظهر له ملاك الرب وأهداه سيفًا بجوار سيفه العسكري، وكان هذا السيف هو سّر قوته. 
نشأته 
ولد حوالي سنة 224م من أبوين وثنيين سمّياه فيلوباتير أي محب الآب، وكان أبوه ياروس ضابطًا رومانيًا وفيلوباتير جنديًا ناجحًا وشجاعًا . كان والده ياروس وجدّه فيروس يصيدان الوحوش من أسود ونمور ويقدمانها للملوك والأمراء مقابل مكافأة يعيشان منها. ذات يوم إذ كان الاثنان في الغابة وقد نصبا شباكهما وعلّقا الأجراس حتى إذا ما سقط فيها دقت الأجراس اختفيا بالقرب من الشباك ينتظران الصيد. بعد فترة طويلة فجأة دقت الأجراس فانطلقا نحو الشباك وكانت المفاجأة أنهما رأيا وحشين غريبين سقطا في الشبكة لكنه بقوة مزّقا الشباك وانطلقا نحوهما. افترس الوحشان الجدّ فيروس أما يايروس فسقط مغمى عليه، إذ لم يحتمل أن يرى والده بين أنياب الوحشين. انطلق الوحشان إليه، وإذ فتح عينيه ورآهما ارتعب جدًا، لكنه سمع صوتًا من السماء يقول بأن يسوع المسيح يقدر أن ينزع عنهما طبعهما الوحشي فيكونا كحملين وديعين. قال السيد المسيح لياروس: "يا ياروس أنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح إلهك الذي أحبك وأنقذك من هذين الوحشين... وإني أدعوك إلى نور الإيمان، ستكون إناءً مختارًا لي، واخترت ابنك ليكون لي كشجرة مثمرة، يحمل اسمي أمام ملوك وولاة كثيرين... وسوف يتألم بعذابات متنوعة لأجل اسمي. لا تخف ولا تضطرب فإني أكون لك ترسًا ومنقذًا..." إذ عاد يايروس إلى بيته بعد غياب ثلاثة أيام سألته زوجته عن سبب غيابه فروى لها ما حدث. وكم كانت دهشتهما فإنها قد سمعت ذات الصوت وتمتعت بدعوة السيد المسيح لها لكي تؤمن به. 
عماد ياروس وأهل بيته
اعتمد ياروس وزوجته وابنه على يد الأسقف الذي أعطاهم أسماء جديدة. فدعا يايروس نوحًا وزوجته سفينة وفيلوباتير مرقوريوس، ومنذ ذلك الحين أخذت عائلة القديس في السلوك في جميع وصايا الرب وأحكامه بلا لوم وكانت تكثر من عمل الصدقة.

عذابات القديس وأهل بيته 
شاع خبر اعتناق الأسرة للمسيحية حتى بلغ مسامع الأمير الذي أرسل في استدعائه مع عائلته، فأمر بإلقائهم للوحوش، ولكن الرب أنقذهم وسد أفواههم فلم تجسر أن تؤذيهم حتى اندهش جدًا هو وجميع جنوده، فدعاه واستسمحه وولاّه رئاسة الجند. وحدث أن أغار البربر على الروم فقام نوح وقاتلهم بشجاعة ولكنهم أسروه مدة سنة وخمسة أشهر، نال خلالها نعمة في عينيَّ ملكهم حتى ولاّه على المملكة من بعده. وبعد هذه المدة دبّر الرب عودته لمدينته حيث التقى بأسرته مرة أخرى، ومضت مدة قصيرة على لقائهم ببعض ثم تنيّح بسلام. أبو سيفين بعدما انتقل الأمير نوح والد القديس قام ديسيوس Decius الملك بتوْلية ابنه مرقوريوس عوضًا عنه، وحدث أن أغار البربر على مدينة روما وهدّدوها حتى خاف الإمبراطور وانزعج، إلا أن القديس طمأنه وشجّعه ثم قام بنفسه بقيادة الجيش الإمبراطوري. ظهر له ملاك الرب بلباس مضيء واقترب منه وهو حامل بيده اليمنى سيفًا لامعًا وناداه قائلاً: "يا مرقوريوس عبد يسوع المسيح لا تخف ولا يضعف قلبك بل تقوّ وتشجّع، وخذ هذا السيف من يدي وامضِ به إلى البربر وحاربهم ولا تنسى الرب إلهك متى ظفرت. أنا ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة قد أرسلني الله لأعلمك بما هو مُعد لك، لأنك ستنال عذابًا عظيمًا على اسم سيدنا يسوع المسيح له المجد، ولكني سأكون حافظًا لك وسأقوّيك حتى تكمل شهادتك، وستسمع كل المسكونة عن جهادك وصبرك ويتمجد اسم المسيح فيك". فتناول القديس السيف من يد الملاك بفرحٍ، وما أن أمسكه حتى شعر بقوة إلهية تملأه، ثم مضى بالسيفين (سيفه الخاص والسيف الآخر الذي سلّمه له الملاك) وهجم على البربر فأهلكهم مع ملكهم. منشور إمبراطوري في الوقت الذي وهب الله فيلوباتير نصرة على الأعداء، كان عدو الخير يهيئ حربًا ضد الكنيسة، حيث امتلأ قلب ديسيوس بالشر وبعث منشورًا إلى جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية جاء فيه: "من ديسيوس إمبراطور روما إلى جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية. ليكن معلومًا أن آلهة الآباء والأجداد كتبت لنا النصرة. فيلزم على الجميع أن يسجدوا لها. وقد أصدرت أوامري للجميع بتقديم البخور لها، وكل من يطيع أوامري ينال كرامة، أما من يخالف أوامري فيْعذب ويقتل بالسيف". على أثر هذا المنشور الذي بعث إلى كل أنحاء الإمبراطورية ارتد البعض عن الإيمان، لكن كثيرين شهدوا للرب، دخلوا السجون واحتملوا الآلام، واستشهد كثيرون. احتفالات الجيش المنتصر بعد هذا النصر العظيم لاحظ ديسيوس غياب مرقوريوس عن حفل تقديم قرابين الشكر للآلهة، وحين استدعاه لسؤاله عن سبب غيابه ألقى القديس بلباسه العسكري في وجه الإمبراطور قائلاً: "لن أنكر إلهي يسوع المسيح". أمر ديسيوس بالقبض عليه وتعذيبه في السجن بتمزيق جسده بالدبابيس والأمواس الحادة ووضع جمر نار على جانبيه ليحرق وهو حيّ. العناية الإلهية وسط الآلام أرسل الله له رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل الذي شفاه من جراحاته وشجّعه وعزّاه وأعطاه السلام ثم انصرف عنه. في الغد اندهش الملك إذ رآه سليمًا معافى، فازداد غضبه وحقده على القديس، فأمر بطرحه على حديد محمى بالنار، ثم علّّقه منكس الرأس وربط في عنقه حجرًا كبيرًا كي يعجّل بموته، ولكن رئيس الملائكة ظهر له مرة أخرى وشفاه من جميع جراحاته. وإذ خاف ديسيوس من غضب أهل روما أرسله إلى قيصرية بكبادوكيا حيث أمر بقطع رأسه بحد السيف بعد أن يجلد بالسياط، وكتب قضيته هكذا: "حيث أن الأمير مرقوريوس عميد الجيوش أنكر الآلهة الكرام ورفض إطاعة الأوامر الملكية وعظمتها، نأمر أن يمضي به إلى قيصرية الكبادوك لتؤخذ رأسه هناك بحد السيف". استشهاده حين وصلوا إلى مكان الاستشهاد بسط القديس يديه ووقف يصلي بحرارة راجيًا من الرب يسوع أن يقبله. وبينما هو قائم في الصلاة إذ به يبصر نورًا عظيمًا والرب يسوع في مجده مع ملائكته قد وقف أمامه وأعطاه السلام وباركه، فسجد القديس للرب، وبعد ذلك التفت إلى الجند وطلب منهم أن يعجّلوا في تنفيذ ما أُمِروا به. ثم أمال رأسه فضربها الجندي بحد السيف، وكان ذلك في الخامس والعشرين من شهر هاتور سنة 250م. وكان جسد القديس يضيء وقت استشهاده كما حدثت عجائب كثيرة ساعة دفنه. بعد انتهاء عصر الاستشهاد سمحت إرادة الرب بظهور جسده، فحمل الشعب الجسد المقدس بإكرام عظيم إلى الكنيسة التي بداخل مدينة قيصرية ووضعوه هناك إلى أن شيّدوا له كنيسة على اسمه. القديس باسيليوس يطلب صلواته يقول التقليد الشرقي أن القديس باسيليوس تشفّع بالقديس مرقوريوس ضد يوليانوس الجاحد. فكان القديس هو وسيلة الانتقام الإلهي من هذا الجاحد، فبينما كان الإمبراطور يحارب في بلاد الفرس ظهر القديس من السماء في زي جندي ممسكًا بسيف وحربة غرسها في صدر الإمبراطور فمات. ذلك لأن الإمبراطور يوليانوس قبل ذهابه إلى الحرب كان قد ألقى القديس باسيليوس في السجن، وكان القديس لشدّة حبه لأبي سيفين يحمل أيقونة الشهيد معه أينما ذهب. وفي أحد الأيام بينما كان قائمًا يصلي في السجن أمام الأيقونة أخذ يتأملها ويستشفع بصاحبها، وإذ بصورة الشهيد تغيب من الأيقونة فاندهش باسيليوس وظل يمعن النظر في الأيقونة وبعد برهة وجد أن الصورة عادت إلى ما كنت عليه غير أن الحربة التي كانت بيد الشهيد ملطخة بالدماء.

ديره
يوجد دير باسم أبى سيفين للراهبات بمصر القديمة يلتجئ إليه الألوف من النفوس المتألمة للتمتع بالبركات الإلهية.
أعياده
تذكار وصول أول عضو من جسده الطاهر يوم 9بؤونة الموافق 1يونيو
عيد تكريس أول كنيسة بإسم الشهيد فى 25 أبيب المبارك الموافق 1 أغسطس 
عيد إستشهاده الموافق 25 هاتور - 4 ديسمبر

بركة صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا يارب دايماً
آميـــــــــن


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا معاة ويشفية ويقوم بالسلامة

بشفاعة شفيعة القديس فلوباتير مارقريوس

وبشفاعة ام النور

آميييييين​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا معاة ويشفية ويقوم بالسلامة
> 
> بشفاعة شفيعة القديس فلوباتير مارقريوس
> 
> ...



ميرسي ليكي يافراشه المسيح مدوه علي اسياخ حديد والنار علي جنبيه تقيد
ذاق عذبات مره هذا الشهيد فـيــــلوباتيـــــر مرقوريوس

وضع في الحبس بأمر الممقوت فشفاه ملاك و ذاق الملكوت 
من يؤمن بيسوع لا يموت فـيــــلوباتيـــــر مرقوريوس

ربه أقامه صرخ جنوده له نسجد و نحن عبيده
لا نهاب الموت بل معه نريده فـيــــلوباتيـــــر مرقوريوس

في قيصرية اخذ الأكاليل بعد إن عزاه عمانوئيل 
قبل إلام السيف بتهليل فـيــــلوباتيـــــر مرقوريوس

شهادته في خمسة وعشرين هاتور ترك الدنيا و سكن في النور
من يشفع به لا يخور فـيــــلوباتيـــــر مرقوريوس

ينادي له كل المؤمنين بداله يصيحون قائلين
انجدنا يا اله أبو سيفين فـيــــلوباتيـــــر مرقوريوس

اللهم يرحمنا بصلاتك ويهدينا لنسلك في صفاتك
و يزيد أفرحنا ببركاتك فـيــــلوباتيـــــر مرقوريوس


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ببركه صلوات ام النور والقديس فلوباتير مارقريوس 

يقوم بالسلامه ويبقى فى افضل حال 

اميـــــــــــــــن ​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ببركه صلوات ام النور والقديس فلوباتير مارقريوس
> 
> يقوم بالسلامه ويبقى فى افضل حال
> 
> اميـــــــــــــــن ​



*ميرسي ياكوكو علي مشاركتك بس صليلو ارجوك عشان هو في حاله خطر خالص وربنا يتمجد باسمه وكمان ابونا انطونيوس سعد بكنيسه ابو سيفين قال ان ابو سيفين لازم يعملوا معجزه يارب ياعذراء​*


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا ابى الحنان الذى فى السماء

يا من قلت ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فلتمجدنى

فاها انا ادعوك ان تنقذ حبيبك وابنك كيرلس من مرضه وتشفيه 

وفليتمجد اسمك القدوس عاليا

بصلوات امنا العدرا وجميع مصاف قديسيك

الرب معاك يا كيرلس​*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *يا ابى الحنان الذى فى السماء
> 
> يا من قلت ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فلتمجدنى
> 
> ...



*اشكرك ياسامح علي كلامك الجميل الي كلو احساس بجد ارجوك ياسامح صليلو ولع شمعه عشانو في الكنيسه كيرلس حالتو متاخره اوي يارب يامارجرجرس ياابو سيفين ياعذراء ياام النور تشفيه وترحمه من الامه قد ايه الالم صعبه اوي يارب وكل واحد ليه صليب يارب شيل عننا صليبنا
 وتقوم ابنك بالسلامه ويعدي مرحله الخطر اوي دي ​*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*فلتتمجد يا رب مع أبنك وتشفيه بشفاعة كل القديسين أميييين​*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *فلتتمجد يا رب مع أبنك وتشفيه بشفاعة كل القديسين أميييين​*



ميرسي ليكي يادونا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحميكي


----------



## vetaa (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا معاه ويمد ايده*
*وشفاعه العدرا والعظيم ابو سيفين وتماف ايرينى*
*تككون معاه وتقومه بالسلامه*

*وطمنينا عليه*
*وكمان سيرة ابو سيفين مكتوبه فى سير القديسين*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ربنا معاه ويمد ايده*
> *وشفاعه العدرا والعظيم ابو سيفين وتماف ايرينى*
> *تككون معاه وتقومه بالسلامه*
> 
> ...



*ميرسي ليكي يافيتا اكيد هاطمنكوا عليه بس يارب يقوم بالسلامه وتعدي مرحله الخطر*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (10 ديسمبر 2008)

صلوا من اجل كيرلس ارجوكم


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب يسوع اشفي كيرلس عشان خاطر امنا العذراء احنا اولادك ارجوك اغفر لينا واصفح عنا وسامحنا وشيل عنن الالمنا وخطيتنا الي هيا صليبك الي فشلنا اننا نشيله ونشيل صليب الي نحتمل بيه الالام


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب اتمجد باسمك بشفاعه قديسيك


----------



## pop201 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب اتمجد واللمس ابنك كيرلس ونجيية من هذا الحادث امين يايسوع


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداه تشفيان
الاخ او  العزيز  كيرلس
الرب يعطيك نعمة الشفاء ببركة صلوات وشفاعات كلية الطهر العذراء القديسة مريم وبركة القديس البابا كيرلس السادس وبركة جميع القديسين
واطلب وارجو من كل اخواتنا فى الموقع الصلاة من اجل اخونا  كيرلس وان يضع كل واحد منا اسمه على مذبح كنيسته ليتراءف الرب عليه وينعم عليه
بالشفاء التام ( كل ماتطلبونه فى الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه )
سلام المسيح مع الجمع​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي علي كلامك ومشاركتك


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك فعلا ياكليمو هو محتاج ان كل الناس تصلي علشانو ومن اجلو يارب يسوع بركه وشفاعه قديسيك ومصاف كل القديسن بشفاعه فليوباتير مرقوريوس ابو سيفين وتماف ايريني والبابا كيرلس ومارمينا ومارجرجس والعذراء ام النور اولا واخيرا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ياابتي 
ياايسوع المسيح 

كون مع ابنك خذهو في احضانك قبله واشفيه 
انطيه القوة على تحمل الالم 
صبر اهله 
كن معه ياارب واحمله بين يديك وقومه بالسلامة 
ياارب لاتتخلى عن ابنك المريض 
ارجعه اجمهع معنا يارب 
انت المحب وانت قلب محب 
ياارب اقبل صلاتنا من اجل اخانا المحتاج لنا ولك 
بصليبك المقدس اشفيه


































امــيــن​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (11 ديسمبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> ياابتي
> ياايسوع المسيح
> 
> كون مع ابنك خذهو في احضانك قبله واشفيه
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا معاه ويقومه بالسلامه 
بشفاعه العدرا و ابو سيفين  يكونوا معاه فى العمليات​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكي ياكوكي علي كلامك ومشاركتك 
اذكريني في صلواتك


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (12 ديسمبر 2008)

صلوا من اجل كيرلس ربنا يتمجد من اجل اسمو القدوس


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يشفيه وينجيه بشفاعه الانبا كاراس السائح


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (12 ديسمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> ربنا يشفيه وينجيه بشفاعه الانبا كاراس السائح


*
ميرسي ليك وانك اخترت الانبا كاراس السائح انا حاسه فعلا انو قرب مني اوي وكتير بيجبولي سيرتو لدرجه اني نزلت الفيلم بتاعو وكل شويه بتفرج عليه لانو فعلا رائع وكان نفسو يشوف دواود النبي وكان بيحب كتير يقرا مزاميرو لانو ماكنش بيعرف يعبر بالكلام للرب يسوع وفعلا ظهر ليه الرب يسوع ونيح روحه 
صلاتو تكون معانا امين  ربنا معاك 
اذكرني في صلوانك *


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (16 ديسمبر 2008)

يالهي لن تنساني خليك معايا ياربي وامسح كل الالامي


----------

